# Custom ROM for Xolo A500S



## write2anandsharma (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello Buddies,

I got Xolo a500s recently. Its a pretty average phone but very much VFM. Since it is my first android phone(I was using L520) so its a nice experience with android. This device can play games like Asphalt 7 but with some lags, I think 0it is due to low ram available usually less than 60-70mb. Is rooting a solution for it. Dont know much about rooting. Just heard some names of custom rom's like helly bean,  slim bean. Is it possible to install any one of them in my device. And   if yes then how. Please guide. Thanks in advance.

Specs of the phone--
Xolo A500S - Full phone specifications
XOLO A500S | XOLO


----------

